# What Would You Do If Your Dog Attacked Another?



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just a little thought on the other thread. However, if the tables were turned and your dog lost it and attacked another dog what would you do to stop your dog? Would some of you guys who said they would kick the hell out of the aggressor do the same to your own dogs?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I would grab it by the collar or loop the leash I had in my hand around its neck. I would do something guess it really depends at the time and how bad it is.....And the dog would never be of a line again...


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

If Tummel attacked another dog would i do anything to stop him...yes i would. It works both ways and unlikely as it is that Tummel will snap and go for another dog i am just as willing to make him stop as i would be if it was another dog attacking him.

As i've said it's highly unlikely Tummel would be the aggressor and attack another dog but i would try just as hard to stop him as i would try to stop a dog from attacking him.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I would do what it took.

When Dave had a fight (not entirely sure who started it) I threw my flexi lead at their heads! Luckily the other was on a longline so when I yanked it she fell over but I would have probably kicked Dave to stop it if he were the one holding on.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

ballybee said:


> If Tummel attacked another dog would i do anything to stop him...yes i would. It works both ways and unlikely as it is that Tummel will snap and go for another dog i am just as willing to make him stop as i would be if it was another dog attacking him.
> 
> As i've said it's highly unlikely Tummel would be the aggressor and attack another dog but i would try just as hard to stop him as i would try to stop a dog from attacking him.


Your dog looks GREAT by the way!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What ever I had to to stop my dog and get it off the other..

What would you do.. Many have asked..


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I would use the gravel bottle or pet corrector to break it up. Tell them to drop it (if they had their mouth on the dog), leave it, come here then put them on a lead and I'm pretty certain they would do as I requested. If it was unprovoked I'd apologise profusely to the other dog and its human.

I wouldn't kick my dog or any other dog that's fighting because it doesn't stop the fight but usually escalates it.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Your dog looks GREAT by the way!


Lol thanks, bit random there  he's a big softy and would never defend himself...won't tolerate anyone trying to be aggressive towards his mum though  silly lad that he is.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> What ever I had to to stop my dog and get it off the other..
> 
> What would you do.. Many have asked..


Like Metaldog said, i would never kick my dog nor would i sit on my dog as imo this will escalate the aggression not only to the other dog but towards me too. If i hurt a dog or my dog id fully expect it to try and bite me to stop me from hurting it.

If i couldnt pull them apart id lift the aggressors hind legs or as Zaros said push the aggressors head down towards the ground. This has worked with Lucky and Sam when they didnt get along with each other a couple months ago...it doesnt hurt the dogs but it does stop the fight.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I would do the same as we did when Flynn and Marts had a fight, grab his collar and pull like hell! Mals aren't a latch on dog so they can be pulled apart with determination. Although apparently grabbing a collar is setting yourself up to get bitten as it's very near the face but I'd still do it.

Flynn wears a dogmatic head collar when out so even easier to stop him at least!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Like Metaldog said, i would never kick my dog nor would i sit on my dog as imo this will escalate the aggression not only to the other dog but towards me too. If i hurt a dog or my dog id fully expect it to try and bite me to stop me from hurting it.
> 
> If i couldnt pull them apart id lift the aggressors hind legs or as Zaros said push the aggressors head down towards the ground. This has worked with Lucky and Sam when they didnt get along with each other a couple months ago...it doesnt hurt the dog* but it does stop the fight.*




They haven't had a fight yet


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> [/B]
> 
> They haven't had a fight yet


Erm... thats because i intervened before it escalated...maybe i should have said stops the fight before it even starts? Happy?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Is it true that when dogs on leads attack each other that you should pull the leads straight up (so front paws are in the air) rather than try to drag them away from each other?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Erm... thats because i intervened before it escalated...maybe i should have said stops the fight before it even starts? Happy?


So if they were fighting you think you could push their heads down and stop them?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> So if they were fighting you think you could push their heads down and stop them?


I think i could restrain them without having to kick/choke/sit on the heads of my dogs.

Also note i didnt say just push their heads down. I also stated lifting hind legs as that works for many people too.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> I think i could restrain them without having to kick/choke/sit on the heads of my dogs.
> 
> Also note i didnt say just push their heads down. I also stated lifting hind legs as that works for many people too.





5rivers79 said:


> If i couldnt pull them apart id lift the aggressors hind legs *or as Zaros said push the aggressors head down towards the ground. This has worked with Lucky and Sam when they didnt get along with each other a couple months ago...it doesnt hurt the dogs but it does stop the fight.*


Actually.. you did just say that you pushed there heads down to stop a fight.. Its there in black and white..


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Lifting a dogs hind legs works if you know what to do once you have lifted them. 
It would be interesting to know how many people giving advice on how to deal with dog fights have actually dealt with a proper dog fight


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Actually.. you did just say that you pushed there heads down to stop a fight.. Its there in black and white..


Yes i said i did that to stop a fight before it even began..then hawksport asked me if they were having a full blown fight would i do the same and i said the option to lift hind legs was also there too. 

Black and white? Looks black and kinda bluey greenish to me 



hawksport said:


> Lifting a dogs hind legs works if you know what to do once you have lifted them.
> It would be interesting to know how many people giving advice on how to deal with dog fights have actually dealt with a proper dog fight


Zaros, Malmum and Metaldog have all stated in their posts that they have dealt with a proper dog fight...why would you question their advice?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

I had to break up a few when me and my pack were living wit my mparents and their pack; their dominant female took a dislike to kit and I had to pull them apart a few times before I could move out with my girls. I was lucky that they are little and I could scruff and lift, but I do have a few battle scars from claws and a few rougue teeth objecting to my intervention.
* I'm not recommending people grab dogs (especially other peoples) by the scruff, but in my case I knee it would work and knew there was going to be bad bloodshed without my intervention as a mismate had to be given to mums bitch and it threw her hormones, so my automatic reaction was to step in- regardless of concequences.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Hmmm. I'm not sure I'd know what to do tbh. I can't see Dino starting a fight. He's been attacked before and recalled. He also left Cassie when she was in season when I told him to. Even when she was ready. I've only ever witnessed handbags. I am physically strong enough to pull him off as long as it's bite release... He has a very very good "out" even in full prey drive. But I really have no clue. I've heard a lot of people say that lifting the back legs doesn't work.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Zaros, Malmum and Metaldog have all stated in their posts that they have dealt with a proper dog fight...why would you question their advice?





metaldog said:


> I would use the gravel bottle or pet corrector to break it up. Tell them to drop it (if they had their mouth on the dog), leave it, come here then put them on a lead and I'm pretty certain they would do as I requested. .


I can't see where in that post it says any more than she thinks it would work



Malmum said:


> I would do the same as we did when Flynn and Marts had a fight, grab his collar and pull like hell! Mals aren't a latch on dog so they can be pulled apart with determination.* Although apparently grabbing a collar is setting yourself up to get bitten as it's very near the face but I'd still do it.*


I bolded the part in that one for you


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

HI
I had to deal with some dog aggression, once i even kicked the dog to let her leave a cat she had in her mouth (the cat after much suffering died, sad)...

However, the thing that works a treat in some dog-dog fight i had to deal with is to get my jacket/jumper etc over the dog(s) head and hold tight (hoping not to get a bite) they soon release and apologise if the dogs in my care started it or demand payment if my jacket/jumper got trashed... happened a few time (fortunately not with my girls...) but no commotion or anything else...good results i would say

aaah almost forgetting, in one of these cafurfle i also got bitten...but hey, we cannot always win.
bets
D


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I can't see where in that post it says any more than she thinks it would work


Here il point it out for you: 



metaldog said:


> I'm usually in there and I've broken up the fight before I've had time to think about the 'correct way' to break it up...*and believe me I've broken up A LOT of dog fights. *





hawksport said:


> I bolded the part in that one for you


Nothing wrong with grabbing a collar to pull them off each other. Its not the same as choking the dog out. :wink:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Nothing wrong with grabbing a collar to pull them off each other. Its not the same as choking the dog out. :wink:


So you think advice that is likely to get an owner bit is good advice


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> So you think advice that is likely to get an owner bit is good advice


Well according to some that you agree with, kicking/throttling/sitting on a dogs head is a good enough method even though that led to a bite possibly due to negative association.

So i guess pulling them off using their collars has to be a much better approach than those.

I dont think the hammer you were trying to use for the plank that was the problem..it was simply a case of those trying to do the hammering were not up to the job


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Well according to some that you agree with, kicking/throttling/sitting on a dogs head is a good enough method even though that led to a bite possibly due to negative association.


would you like to show me where I agreed with that?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> would you like to show me where I agreed with that?





hawksport said:


> Click and treat?


Sarcasm speaks a thousand words my friend.

Anyway Mr Moderator, clock wont stop ticking for us and iv gotta get going.

Nitey nite PFs :wink:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Sarcasm speaks a thousand words my friend.
> 
> Anyway Mr Moderator, clock wont stop ticking for us and iv gotta get going.
> 
> Nitey nite PFs :wink:


So now you're resorting to lies


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Just a little thought on the *other thread*. However, if the tables were turned and your dog lost it and attacked another dog what would you do to stop your dog?


I would do exactly as I explained in the *other thread*.

Although in reality there would be need for me to break up a fight either one of them started simply because I know they wouldn't. :smile5:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Like I said in the other thread; I would do whatever I thought I had to at the time. Better than a dead dog - either way round.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Shouting "OFF" works with Banjo on the odd occasion he has kicked off  I can tell usually tell if he is going to & just get hold of his harness handle, although I have thrown a full poo bag  into a scrap he had with two other large dogs that ran over to attack him :w00t: he was on the lead which by this time I had let go, it missed the three of them but they all went to look :lol:

There was a vet on the tv last week said you should throw your coat over the dog that is being attacked so the agressor cant see it which I thought was a good plan, better than sticking a hand in to try & grab a collar.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Nothing wrong with grabbing a collar to pull them off each other.


I have to dispute this..... Pulling a dog off while their teeth are sunk into another dog.. can tear the skin turning puncture wounds into a torn flap of skin.










ETA Sorry bit gory at breakfast time, this was from an attack not a fight.(very different things)


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

OUCHIE moonviolet!

I would not pull by the collar but twist it- hopefully cutting the air supply off the aggressor- I would do that with any dog- my own included.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Alfie only ever bites if something has bitten him. It's happened 3 times in his life, and I just grab the other dog, once I have control over the other dog Alfie stops immediately.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know what I'd do, it depends on the circumstances tbh. Although I do know from a painful experience, that I wouldn't go putting my hand anywhere near a dogs head again 

When my two had a fight in the garden (I think it looked alot worse than it was as many do) I pulled Roxys tail to split iot up, the shock of haviong her tail pulled seemed to make her stop so my OH grabbed Toby &took him away.

When Roxy was attacked by a small dog (it went for her throat) then I couldn't seem to do anything as things were happening too fast. If I could have kicked the dog off of her then I would have tbh, I really wouldn't have stopped to consider it's welfare as I was more concerned with protecting her. In the end luckily, Roxy pinned the small dog down. She then released it & it ran back to it's owner. If she had been the one attacking though I would have done anything to stop the attack


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Just wanted to say I'd never grab collars!

An Akita attacked my dobermann and two blokes grabbed either collars. It ripped my maxs side open and the vet said it'd be the grabbing of the collars to separate them that did the damage.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> *Well according to some that you agree with, kicking/throttling/sitting on a dogs head is a good enough method even though that led to a bite possibly due to negative association.*
> 
> So i guess pulling them off using their collars has to be a much better approach than those.
> 
> I dont think the hammer you were trying to use for the plank that was the problem..it was simply a case of those trying to do the hammering were not up to the job


There you go twisting words again.. :lol: 
You really are a prized..


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well thankfully I've never had to stop a full blown fight as I've always spotted the signs early enough to stop an untoward situation before anything escalated.

It all depends on the size of the dogs involved, how many dogs are involved, how many people are there to help etc. but as far as pulling a dog off another dog using force, Ive always been told this is not a good thing to do as it can cause more damage. If physically able and there are other people there to do the same I think youre supposed to hold both/all still to stop them ripping/tearing or creating more wounds until they release their hold.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Been there done that 

Maya works well with being screamed at to get off  

Maya wears two collars, one being a semi slip which allows me to grab the large o ring and pull her off by pulling her up and back.

Wouldn't do it with any other dog and had to use the back leg techque for Rusty because it was the only way he'd let go.

I suppouse it depends on how it is

with Maya funny enough she never goes for dogs bigger than her :huh: so they often get flattened under her so it's just pulling her off them that is if she hadn't got off because of my shouting which is rare but has happened.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll be honest and say I don't know what I'd do. I have no experience of dog fights and it is possible I would panic. I guess I would just do what I felt able to and what I felt was right at the time. There doesn't actually seem to be a definitive "right thing" to do anyway by the sounds of posts on here ?

The worst I have had to deal with so far are "handbag" scuffles lasting seconds. Generally by the time I have stood up and shouted at them it is over without injury (apart from a few ear nips because they flapped in the way!). That is between her and my parent's resident dog though over food as they are both extremely food orientated and both of them have started it at one point or another. I really can't imagine Mia ever going for a strange dog on a walk but I wouldn't be surprised if she retaliated at a dog going for her. If the other dog desisted or was got under control I think she would be very easy to stop but I suppose we never really know until it happens!


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

I've only ever had to break up one proper dog fight, I was at my sister's last summer when it suddenly kicked off outside between Lulu her German Shepherd and Max her Pyrenean Shepherd (Max being the aggressor)...I shouted at them and grabbed the nearest thing to hand which was a big bowl of water, threw it over them and whacked Max on the arse with it....this had no effect whatsoever! So I grabbed the hose pipe which had one of those powerful jet wash things on it and gave both a full blast soaking while screaming at them like a fishwife  ....the force hit them and they immediately stopped and looked up at me with a "huh?" face :huh:

I have no idea what happened to cause Max to go for Lulu that day because they had lived together happily for years, he came far worse off though as he had a puncture wound on his cheek and his eye lid had been ripped wide open so it was a trip to the vet to get him stitched up....he was lucky not to have suffered any eye injury.

I had things close to hand to use that day but if I was somewhere else I guess I would do whatever it takes...whether my dog was the aggressor or not I would react the same way, I'd be very cautious to grab collars but if that seemed the only option I would grab and twist it around as opposed to trying to pull them apart.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

TBH - I'll know when and if it happens. I can't say what I'd do until it has happened and even then hindsight would show me there was another way to deal with it. 

Luckily I have two well adjusted (I hope) dogs who would never start a fight with another dog, Louie has had his grumbles but it's him coming of age and generally it sorts it'self out within minutes and is nothing more than grumbles and a bit of chasing.. And normally a "HEY!" or "OI!" works better than physicality in these cases. 
And if Sadie is there, she'll step in and it normally settles down quicker and all she has to do is walk up to them. She's stopped plenty of potential stand offs between Louie and Benjie (started by Benj) and she's even stopped Benjie's attack on her before it even happened (she got there first - nothing more than a snap - but he has never put his foot wrong with her again). 

I would never let her get involved if it was a full blown fight, I don't let her when it's squabbles - she normally knows it's happening before I do. 

But I don't know what I would do if they ever started fighting properly..


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Thankfully I know he wouldn't


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> If i couldnt pull them apart id lift the aggressors hind legs or as Zaros said push the aggressors head down towards the ground. This has worked with Lucky and Sam when they didnt get along with each other a couple months ago...it doesnt hurt the dogs but it does stop the fight.


It's no use if you're on your own and neither dog is willing to back down though in my experience. And the staffie that attacked Rupert was not at all bothered by the fact that its back end was up in the air, it just hung on.

I choked that dog unconscious to get it off Rupert, I'd have done the same to Rupert if necessary. This was NOT a bit of a scuffle, this was a deadly serious fight with lots of blood and serious injury caused. In that situation again, hell yeah I'd do whatever it took regardless of which dog was the aggressor.

As for stopping the fight before it starts, this dog came flying across a field and latched on. There were no preliminary signs or anything, just straight into the attack.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Thankfully I know he wouldn't


No, you think he wouldn't. It only takes that one dog.

My springer NEVER fought back, he was attacked many times.

I had a friend get another male jr and it had it in for Barney, he was always going for him (never full on attacking but mounting, goading him at teh shoulders, growling etc). One day the JR was muzzled and obviously Barney must have seen an opportunity or he just had enough being bullied by this jr and he actually went for him causing the jr to need three stitches to the head.

Dogs are animals at the end of the day.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I've had to stop a few, but they obviously weren't very serious because they were easy to deal with.
Not sure what I'd do in a situation where it was grave. I couldn't say until it happened- and knowing me who doesn't cope well in a crisis I'd go wading in arms and legs everywhere


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> I think i could restrain them without having to kick/choke/sit on the heads of my dogs.
> 
> Also note i didnt say just push their heads down. I also stated lifting hind legs as that works for many people too.


If you have got two large breed dogs fighting, it will be physically impossible to split them up on your own. You might be able to grab one by the legs but you can guarantee the other one will hang on. My oh is a very big strong bloke, and even together once my boys were adult sized we couldn't split them up. I think a & e knew my oh by sight by the time we rehomed jax :-(


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

The last fight opie had was quickly broken up by turning the hosepipe on them. The other dog was used to turning on other dogs and giving them a quick bite but had neve had one retaliate before. Opie went straight into defence mode. For the length of time they were fighting, they both walked away with a couple of scratches. If that had been opie and jax it would have resulted in serious injuries and trips to the vets. For this reason I am very wary about opie meeting strange dogs. He did get bit on the nose greeting a young black lab the other week, and Im proud to say that he didn't retaliate


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

There is a HUGE difference between two dogs having a bit of a row and two dogs seriously going at it. I've broken up a hell of a lot of "fights" simply by yelling but the two fights between Rupert and that staffie and Rupert and a dobe were another matter entirely. The ones with Rupe and the staffie were eerily quiet, full of blood and awful to witness. Went on for ages too because neither dog was willing to quit and the girl with the staffie just stood there crying  Ruperts issues with other dogs started after the 2nd incident with this dog.

The one with the dobe was also awful although no physical damage was done thanks to Rupert being muzzled. It ran up wanting to play, Rupert attacked it and it retaliated. I broke the fight up, it came back for more. This happened a couple of times and eventually the dobe ended up pinned to the ground, screaming like I've never heard a dog scream before, with Rupert on top of it. The whole thing probably lasted less than a minute as the dobes owner starting to run after his dog as soon as it approached us. That is the ONLY time I have ever seen one dog force another onto its back. If Rupert hadn't been muzzled I dread to think what would have happened. I certainly wouldn't have been able to just pull him away!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> So now you're resorting to lies


Resorting to lies? Can you show me where?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Havnt honestly got a clue! Could t say what I'd do as thankfully a shirt sharp "hay move it" moves ours on Oh had been on the end of seeing our dogs attacked more then once 

But having seen dogs being attacked and the aggressors dog being punched and kicked didn't work at all, nor did pulling on the collar all it made the dog do was hold on more and do more damage


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> I have to dispute this..... Pulling a dog off while their teeth are sunk into another dog.. can tear the skin turning puncture wounds into a torn flap of skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my god poor baby.

im so sorry for the little mite, oh ive got tears welling up, this is so sad.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Resorting to lies? Can you show me where?


I will..
here it is.. cause Hawksport has in no way on this forum.. said he agrees with how I or anyone else on here split up dogs fighting.. But you have told Hawksport he agrees with kicking throttling and sitting on.. ..

So you are again twisting and presuming/lying



5rivers79 said:


> *Well according to some that you agree with, kicking/throttling/sitting on a dogs head is a good enough method even though that led to a bite possibly due to negative association.*
> 
> So i guess pulling them off using their collars has to be a much better approach than those.
> 
> I dont think the hammer you were trying to use for the plank that was the problem..it was simply a case of those trying to do the hammering were not up to the job


Hawksport has offered to show you I think what happened in the last fight he was involved with.. 

Everyone has read what has been said.. Have a good think about this..


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

my dogs thankfully have never started attacking another dog, for this i am very proud.

my last dog got attacked more then a few times and would never bare his teeth in defence, he never even puppy bit anyone or mouthed he was so gentle.

now as there are so many dogs who are willing to attack other dogs or people i carry a small can of spray with me to spray in their eyes if they were to launch an attack on alfie, i do not want to be in the position of having a dog attack mine but it happens too often.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> There is a HUGE difference between two dogs having a bit of a row and two dogs seriously going at it. I've broken up a hell of a lot of "fights" simply by yelling but the two fights between Rupert and that staffie and Rupert and a dobe were another matter entirely. The ones with Rupe and the staffie were eerily quiet, full of blood and awful to witness.


I completely agree with you. In my expereince my two, although the 'fights' sounded awful & looked terrifying there was never any blood or puncture wounds so not a true fight.

I have only ever witnessed a true fight & it was awful, two grown men trying to split up a Rottie x & a GSD with neither dog backing off despite the injuries they both seemed to have


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> There is a HUGE difference between two dogs having a bit of a row and two dogs seriously going at it.


You're so right!...I've seen lots of scuffles which have been dealt with very easily but that day when Max and Lulu went at it they had every intention of fighting to the death, its the first serious dog fight I've witnessed and it was terrifying...my heart was pounding so hard I thought it was going to explode in my chest, the way they twist around each other so fast grabbing anything they can sink their teeth into and the sound they make is just awful :nonod:


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow - emotions are running high in this thread.

One of our dogs has been fighin' a few times, with a near neighbour's dog - they are similar in size and I remain good friends with the other dog's owner. This has never been an area of dispute between us and we are both pragmatic about it and do what we can to isolate the dogs. 


Pouring water on fighting dogs has done nothing to distract, slow-down or stop a dog fight, it just makes the dogs wet. I would interested to hear if any has found this successful. 


I have intervened physically when a well-meaning but very misguided third party used a heavy stick on the other dog and then my dog in an attempt to break the fight up - in clear and no uncertain terms I expressed if he ever did that again he would never chew food unaided again. 

The problem with dogs in full fight mode is that they will not distinguish between dog and human even their owner and anything within biting range is likely to get bitten. Hitting etc is just like joining in to a dog, if you have every watched a multi-dog fight others get drawn in and want to take part. 

On this occasion I did pull my dog away from the fight from behind, I was not bitten by my dog but a another dog (can't recall whom it belonged to) snapped and made contact with one of my hands - I punched that dog in the side of the face, not a very powerful blow as the dog was moving but effective enough. 

All emotions running high but the most interesting thing I recall was as I carried my dog back home (yes he had escaped) was that he was so happy, as if he had just been on a roller-coaster. Panting from the exertion but licking at my face. 

On this occasion both dogs suffered some bite marks that cleared up with iodine after two weeks.


I will point out the other dog's owner and I are still good friends and when I visit their house the dog in question welcomes me and is happy to sit and get strokes/fuss while we chat over a cup of tea. As a point of information; the other thread running about if your dogs would let someone else into your house. I can let myself into their garden without any problem from their dogs, they have about 6 at last count, other people in the village would not do so unless the owners were there.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I will..
> here it is.. cause Hawksport has in no way on this forum..* said he agrees with how I or anyone else on here split up dogs fighting.. *
> 
> But you have told Hawksport he agrees with kicking throttling and sitting on.. ..


Your saying he agrees with your methods? *BUT* he doesnt agree with kicking/throttling/and sitting on a dog??

Buts thats *exactly* what you did??? How can i twist the events that you wrote *in bold*??? 

Im sorry but im not gonna be a part of this discussion any longer cos at every turn you are contradicting yourselves and each other but still agreeing. Now i dont know if that is due to your lack of understanding *but* you both are acting like PFs is a school playground.

*You stick to your methods and il stick to mine*, but in no shape or form will i agree with them even if you are asking other members or doing 'research' to try and reassure yourself that what you did was correct.


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Wow - emotions are running high in this thread.
> 
> One of our dogs has been fighin' a few times, with a near neighbour's dog - they are similar in size and I remain good friends with the other dog's owner. This has never been an area of dispute between us and we are both pragmatic about it and do what we can to isolate the dogs.
> 
> ...


You're right that pouring water is useless, I tried pouring water on 2 dogs fighting but it just resulted in two wet dogs fighting instead  ....however I did manage to stop it by using a hose-pipe with one of those powerful multi-jet attachments on it, they were both given a blasting with it and it did work, but not before blood was shed and stitches were required though unfortunately


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

My dog would not attack another, I can 100% say that. Even when Alaska was attacked she never tried to bite back. 

HOWEVER if my dog was attacked....I would do anything I had to to get the dog off my dog, if that meant sadly kicking, hitting or even risking myself being bit I would!

Only last year 2 big dogs attacked Alaska and I put myself in the way to protect her and ended up with a bite which I needed some anti-biotics for.

I don't care if others don't agree but I will do anything to protect my dogs. Just like my dogs are kept under control I expect others ot keep theirs under control too. If my dog was ripping into another dog I would expect the owner to do whatever it took to protect their dog.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Scarey videos :nonod:


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> oh my god poor baby.
> 
> im so sorry for the little mite, oh ive got tears welling up, this is so sad.


Sorry i know it's a horrible image but i thought it was worth posting to illustrate What can happen when the aggressor is dragged off with brute strength. Tink would likely have only had puncture wounds, if the dog had released before he was dragged off.

I apologise if it has caused any offence.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry but who gave you permission to use my videos without my consent? They are videos made by me and i hold the copyright to them. You have not been given permission to put them on a forum without asking me first.


they are on you tube.. you popped links on here that led to these links at there are more...


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry but who gave you permission to use my videos without my consent? They are videos made by me and i hold the copyright to them. You have not been given permission to put them on a forum without asking me first.


Hold on, you uploaded them to youtube. A public website. They are in the public domain, I believe there is a option when you upload to set them to private.

Do you put links to video's up on forums, facebook,e mails ect from youtube? Like from music video's or tv programs ect? Yes. So do you ask lets say....50cent for his consent to send his video out? No. Or any funny dog video's that folk think are funny? No.

Don't upload stuff into the public domain if you don't want people seeing them.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry but who gave you permission to use my videos without my consent? They are videos made by me and i hold the copyright to them. You have not been given permission to put them on a forum without asking me first.


Didn't think permission was needed to post links to YouTube videos.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Shouting "OFF" works with Banjo on the odd occasion he has kicked off  I can tell usually tell if he is going to & just get hold of his harness handle, although I have thrown a full poo bag  into a scrap he had with two other large dogs that ran over to attack him :w00t: he was on the lead which by this time I had let go, it missed the three of them but they all went to look :lol:
> QUOTE]
> 
> That is just so funny :lol: Can just imagine how the instinct to throw what was at hand kicked in there!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> There is NO WAY i would let Oscar behave like that !!!!!


I play with Dino with my hands in his mouth all the time. He doesn't do it with anyone else, it's by invitation only, and it teaches bite inhibition very well. I'd much rather see someone play like that, than teach their dogs not to mouth at all, as when a dog does bite it will at least have an idea of how much pressure to exert.
I don't see a problem with those videos as long as 5 can stop the game at any point.
Is it awful when I'm playing tug with Dino and he wins every time? Do you think he'll somehow think that because he always wins toys he's allowed to steal anything out my hands? No.

Get a grip people. Akitas are mouthy.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Hold on, you uploaded them to youtube. A public website. They are in the public domain, I believe there is a option when you upload to set them to private.
> 
> Do you put links to video's up on forums, facebook,e mails ect from youtube? Like from music video's or tv programs ect? Yes. So do you ask lets say....50cent for his consent to send his video out? No. Or any funny dog video's that folk think are funny? No.
> 
> Don't upload stuff into the public domain if you don't want people seeing them.


I have no problem with people seeing my videos and commenting on them on youtube. What i do have a problem with is my videos being used on another site without my permission, which is copyright infringement.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry but who gave you permission to use my videos without my consent? They are videos made by me and i hold the copyright to them. You have not been given permission to put them on a forum without asking me first.


Youtube means they are public, but why what is your problem with them being seen?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 - YouTube[/url]


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Shrap said:


> I play with Dino with my hands in his mouth all the time. He doesn't do it with anyone else, it's by invitation only, and it teaches bite inhibition very well. I'd much rather see someone play like that, than teach their dogs not to mouth at all, as when a dog does bite it will at least have an idea of how much pressure to exert.
> I don't see a problem with those videos as long as 5 can stop the game at any point.
> Is it awful when I'm playing tug with Dino and he wins every time? Do you think he'll somehow think that because he always wins toys he's allowed to steal anything out my hands? No.
> 
> Get a grip people. Akitas are mouthy.


There is no point explaining to these vastly qualified people. They are all experts on here yet they still do get bit. lmao


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Youtube means they are public, but why what is your problem with them being seen?


Refer to the post above yours: *i have no problem with my videos being seen* :wink:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Not that I agree with the behvaiour in the video but here's something for you to do

Youtube>Video manager>Edit>Scroll down to Embedding>Click No, External sites may not embed and play this video>Scroll up to save changes

Or 

Youtube>Video manager>Edit>Privacy>Unlisted>save changes


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> I have no problem with people seeing my videos and commenting on them on youtube. What i do have a problem with is my videos being used on another site without my permission, which is copyright infringement.


Embedded YouTube Videos - Copyright Infringement?



> YouTube Videos and Copyright Infringement
> Is linking to a youTube video copyright infringement?
> 
> Providing a regular link to a youTube video, like so, is clearly not infringing on any copyright laws on my part because the video does not appear on my site. Similarly, I can post links to any web page without asking permission from the owners.
> ...


Alas, its not copyright infringement because you posted it in the public domain.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Shrap said:


> I play with Dino with my hands in his mouth all the time. He doesn't do it with anyone else, it's by invitation only, and it teaches bite inhibition very well. I'd much rather see someone play like that, than teach their dogs not to mouth at all, as when a dog does bite it will at least have an idea of how much pressure to exert.
> I don't see a problem with those videos as long as 5 can stop the game at any point.
> Is it awful when I'm playing tug with Dino and he wins every time? Do you think he'll somehow think that because he always wins toys he's allowed to steal anything out my hands? No.
> 
> Get a grip people. Akitas are mouthy.


Yes I can put my hand in Dougies mouth whether to get something out he shouldn't have, to check his teeth or to hold his head still and he does not bite me or growl - what I don't do is keep poking my hands in his face, at best thats teasing at worst goading and any one deserves to get bitten doing that.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> Sorry i know it's a horrible image but i thought it was worth posting to illustrate What can happen when the aggressor is dragged off with brute strength. Tink would likely have only had puncture wounds, if the dog had released before he was dragged off.
> 
> I apologise if it has caused any offence.


oh no offence, i feel sorry for the poor little one and sad a dog would do such a thing, you havent offended me in the slightest!!!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I think the problem 5 has is that everyone seems to have some kind of vendetta against him on this thread over a misunderstanding. And what's worrying is that more than 1 moderator is involved. You're all so intent on being seen as right and experienced that you took the gobby attitude instead of saying in a polite manner what you didn't agree with, why, and what you would do differently.
So it's not the fact that you posted his videos. It's the immature way you're trying to use them.

Well done adults! Great example you're setting to the "underlings" of the forum


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

TBH it didnt look like a game to me, it looked like Sammy was being asked to come inside and was objecting.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Yes I can put my hand in Dougies mouth whether to get something out he shouldn't have, to check his teeth or to hold his head still and he does not bite me or growl - what I don't do is keep poking my hands in his face, at best thats teasing at worst goading and any one deserves to get bitten doing that.


I agree, to continuously stick my hand in a dogs face then praise it for chewing/biting me/mouthing me is just asking for trouble.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> There is no point explaining to these vastly qualified people. They are all experts on here yet they still do get bit. lmao


I am not vastly qualified or an expert but my dog has never bit me - yours has bit you though because I remember reading previous posts on here!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Yes I can put my hand in Dougies mouth whether to get something out he shouldn't have, to check his teeth or to hold his head still and he does not bite me or growl - what I don't do is keep poking my hands in his face, at best thats teasing at worst goading and any one deserves to get bitten doing that.


Yet in the time iv had dogs, been around dogs iv never been bitten and no one else has been bitten..funny that.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> I am not vastly qualified or an expert but my dog has never bit me - yours has bit you though because I remember reading previous posts on here!


Please show me where Sammy has bitten me.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Shrap said:


> I think the problem 5 has is that everyone seems to have some kind of vendetta against him on this thread over a misunderstanding. And what's worrying is that more than 1 moderator is involved. You're all so intent on being seen as right and experienced that you took the gobby attitude instead of saying in a polite manner what you didn't agree with, why, and what you would do differently.
> So it's not the fact that you posted his videos. It's the immature way you're trying to use them.
> 
> Well done adults! Great example you're setting to the "underlings" of the forum


A vendetta re a mis-understanding.. ?
Can you explain please.. This goes back from other threads when I have been told that I deserved to get Bit when my dogs had a very severe fight.. He has twisted things I have said.. And tried to make me out to be a dog abuser.. 
So i am pointing out that the way he behaves with his dogs is one way to agitate and goad a dog into it biting you..


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Yes I can put my hand in Dougies mouth whether to get something out he shouldn't have, to check his teeth or to hold his head still and he does not bite me or growl - what I don't do is keep poking my hands in his face, at best thats teasing at worst goading and any one deserves to get bitten doing that.


Maybe in your breed, have you any experience playing with the likes of Akitas, shepherds etc? I also run away round the couch and dino will stand at the other side barking and rearing up, "barking and holding" me. It's part of one of his favourite games. I know the face Sammy was pulling there, it was a silly one enjoying a game, not a dog being "teased".


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Please show me where Sammy has bitten me.


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/175961-my-akita-bit-me.html

i haven't bothered to read but title states.. could be a joke I dont know..


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> TBH it didnt look like a game to me, it looked like Sammy was being asked to come inside and was objecting.


It didn't sound to me like he was being given a command - just talking while playing.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Shrap said:


> It didn't sound to me like he was being given a command - just talking while playing.


If you want your dog to come inside then they come inside. I didn't see the game.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Please show me where Sammy has bitten me.


I have no desire to trawl round to prove your own posts to you lol - have nothing against you, don't know you but I distinctly recall a thread "Sammy bit me" or something like that. Perhaps there is another Sammy


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> A vendetta re a mis-understanding.. ?
> Can you explain please.. This goes back from other threads when I have been told that I deserved to get Bit when my dogs had a very severe fight.. He has twisted things I have said.. And tried to make me out to be a dog abuser..
> So i am pointing out that the way he behaves with his dogs is one way to agitate and goad a dog into it biting you..


You've said things in a convoluted way, I am unfortunately on my phone so I'm not going back to quote, but as I was reading through I saw where everyone was getting each other wrong. I haven't seen the previous threads to comment, but the videos were a game. He wasn't goading his dog. So, I think you're wrong.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/175961-my-akita-bit-me.html
> 
> i haven't bothered to read but title states.. could be a joke I dont know..


A playful nip, but that is why i asked the question on here which was answered thoroughly and helpfully. :wink:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> If you want your dog to come inside then they come inside. I didn't see the game.


He didn't walk inside for the dog to follow. I quite often say "shall we go inside?" - it's not a command, it's a question. Sometimes he answers sometimes he doesn't lol!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

As puppies all dogs are mouthy. Its our job to train them not to do it as its not acceptable, what if it was a childs hand?

Also...

January 19, 2012 13:04 - YouTube

Its not just Sammy, your telling me Lucky has come to him with a thing for hands too? Why would anyone WANT their dog to chew/mouth hands?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> A playful nip, but that is why i asked the question on here which was answered thoroughly and helpfully. :wink:


So he did bite you then :wink:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Shrap said:


> You've said things in a convoluted way, I am unfortunately on my phone so I'm not going back to quote, but as I was reading through I saw where everyone was getting each other wrong. I haven't seen the previous threads to comment, but the videos were a game. He wasn't goading his dog. So, I think you're wrong.


So where do you draw the line ?

Mouthing play - fun
Biting Ass on a walk hard enough to bruise - fun or unacceptable behaviour ?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Shrap said:


> You've said things in a convoluted way, I am unfortunately on my phone so I'm not going back to quote, but as I was reading through I saw where everyone was getting each other wrong. I haven't seen the previous threads to comment, but the videos were a game. He wasn't goading his dog. So, I think you're wrong.


It may be a game but it's a dangerous game to play.

My friend has staffies and they are known for being mouthy, she would never in a million years play a game like that.

It only takes the wrong person to assume it's not a game and actually an attack or training to be attack.

Malmum gave a good example after a malamute scratched a guy just through jumping up and the owner went though hell because of it.

Luna mouths and bites me, she's not my dog but I still don't allow her to do it and promptly tell her no and remove my hand.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> So where do you draw the line ?
> 
> Mouthing play - fun
> Biting Ass on a walk hard enough to bruise - fun or unacceptable behaviour ?


playful nip lol


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Shrap said:


> He didn't walk inside for the dog to follow. I quite often say "shall we go inside?" - it's not a command, it's a question. Sometimes he answers sometimes he doesn't lol!


i re watched it and i still hold the same opinion. It actually looks to me like Rivers is trying to reach for Sammys collar towards the end of the video to lead him in but Sammy doesn't want to. Also if you watch it the repeated praise for mouthing IMO is irresponsible. Why not use a tug toy for that sort of play, what are the benefits of encouraging the dog to mouth your hand. By the age Sammy is now he should have learnt bite inhibition already.

Sorry Rivers for the critique but i feel i need to explain what i see in the video for Shrap.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't allow nipping as it Bloomin hurts lol! I allow Dino to place my hand in his mouth, and when invited he can chew and "bite". He knows how hard hurts and it's not his intention. As I said, he only does it with me. I play the same game that 5 does.
If a dog feels it needs to bite then it's best it knows bite inhibition, whether you've played with hands or not won't make a difference either.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I always carry pet corrector and my lot HATE it. so if I sprayed that at them they would stop strait away. If for any reason I didn't have it Id do anything to get them off, when Simba has fought with my parents dog before the adrenalin takes hold and iv managed to pick up both dogs by the scruffs and drag them off each other, but yet I can hardly pick Simba up normally...its suprising what adrenalin can do!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> i re watched it and i still hold the same opinion. It actually looks to me like Rivers is trying to reach for Sammys collar towards the end of the video to lead him in but Sammy doesn't want to. Also if you watch it the repeated praise for mouthing IMO is irresponsible. Why not use a tug toy for that sort of play, what are the benefits of encouraging the dog to mouth your hand. By the age Sammy is now he should have learnt bite inhibition already.
> 
> Sorry Rivers for the critique but i feel i need to explain what i see in the video for Shrap.


My tug toys never last more than a day with Dino, so most of the time I don't have one to hand. Maybe 5 didnt have one to hand?
Somebody said dogs should be taught not to mouth, I like Dino mouthing me


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Shrap said:


> My tug toys never last more than a day with Dino, so most of the time I don't have one to hand. Maybe 5 didnt have one to hand?
> Somebody said dogs should be taught not to mouth, I like Dino mouthing me


We clearly see the video differently. You see a game i see Rivers trying to get his dog in the house. Neither of us have seen the build up or what happened next so difficult to say who is right or wrong 

I have never considered allowing Oscar to mouth or tug as a game as i have kids plus i work with kids and it is to open to misunderstandings.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> We clearly see the video differently. You see a game i see Rivers trying to get his dog in the house. Neither of us have seen the build up or what happened next so difficult to say who is right or wrong
> 
> I have never considered allowing Oscar to mouth or tug as a game as i have kids plus i work with kids and it is to open to misunderstandings.


I see someone telling the dog to go in the house and it doesn't happen I also thought at first maybe he was going to get the collar to try and lead the dog in the house.. but the dog mouthed so the owner was maybe a bit nervy..

Im not saying this is what did happen..
Im saying this is how it can be portrayed..

But I will say.. If something happened and say your dog had bit someone.. and it went to court someone find these video's and there are loads of them.. and they would be produced as evidence to say you have previously goaded your dog.. Now its something very serious to think about when you are uploading such videos.. one may think they are harmless fun.. But each person who watches them will potray it slightly differently..


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Just a little thought on the other thread. However, if the tables were turned and your dog lost it and attacked another dog what would you do to stop your dog? Would some of you guys who said they would kick the hell out of the aggressor do the same to your own dogs?


First it depends on the circumstances.

I'd have to take a few steps back, assess the body language of each dog as one of them might be in pain an require veterinary check ups before it starts lumping it's weight about, I'd then ask the other owner what they fed their dog on - if it was commercial food then mine with a raw diet would have a stronger bite so I'd place my money on mine, if it was fed the same raw diet then I'd have to take into consideration what breed it was - if it was a pure breed then the chances are it will have some health defect that will hinder it's abilities to put up a decent fight so again my money would be on mine, if it was across breed then it won't have the skills of anything, I would then wait for one of the dogs tor release the other - a dog's bite is incredibly fast so you have to be quick, but I would click and treat the dog that let go. If it then went back for more I would calmly end the training session with that dog and wait for the other dog to respond or I would increase the value of my treat until I managed to distract them. Once I had their attention I would toss the treat into the middle of them and wait for them to fight over it before using the "Leave command. If one of them tried to dominate me, take me on at an arm wrestle, I'd use Sly's tactics in Over The Top where he arm wrestles the guy he lost to before to win back his son and I'd feign to my side before slamming the dog's paw down on their side thus winning the bout.
If it was a female that mine was fighting I'd have to find out if they are in season and crate trained as that could have consequences on the outcome of the fight.

If, and I mean IF, none of the above was working I'd smack the other dog owner clean in the face and start wrestling them to the ground and rubbing their face in dog poo. It might not stop the dogs from fighting but it will take the focus off of that and not make it seem so bad for either party.

In all honesty though I'd probably just wait for a behaviourist to arrive and sort it out.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> i re watched it and i still hold the same opinion. It actually looks to me like Rivers is trying to reach for Sammys collar towards the end of the video to lead him in but Sammy doesn't want to. Also if you watch it the repeated praise for mouthing IMO is irresponsible. Why not use a tug toy for that sort of play, what are the benefits of encouraging the dog to mouth your hand. By the age Sammy is now he should have learnt bite inhibition already.
> 
> Sorry Rivers for the critique but i feel i need to explain what i see in the video for Shrap.


I saw the same if I'm honest. I used to play rough with my old Akita but she knew when to stop as do my boys I have now.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> First it depends on the circumstances.
> 
> I'd have to take a few steps back, assess the body language of each dog as one of them might be in pain an require veterinary check ups before it starts lumping it's weight about, I'd then ask the other owner what they fed their dog on - if it was commercial food then mine with a raw diet would have a stronger bite so I'd place my money on mine, if it was fed the same raw diet then I'd have to take into consideration what breed it was - if it was a pure breed then the chances are it will have some health defect that will hinder it's abilities to put up a decent fight so again my money would be on mine, if it was across breed then it won't have the skills of anything, I would then wait for one of the dogs tor release the other - a dog's bite is incredibly fast so you have to be quick, but I would click and treat the dog that let go. If it then went back for more I would calmly end the training session with that dog and wait for the other dog to respond or I would increase the value of my treat until I managed to distract them. Once I had their attention I would toss the treat into the middle of them and wait for them to fight over it before using the "Leave command. If one of them tried to dominate me, take me on at an arm wrestle, I'd use Sly's tactics in Over The Top where he arm wrestles the guy he lost to before to win back his son and I'd feign to my side before slamming the dog's paw down on their side thus winning the bout.
> If it was a female that mine was fighting I'd have to find out if they are in season and crate trained as that could have consequences on the outcome of the fight.
> ...


Oh that cheered me up no end, wanted to rep you for making me laugh but it won't let me


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Oh that cheered me up no end, wanted to rep you for making me laugh but it won't let me


Dont worry that post didn't go un repped..


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I see someone telling the dog to go in the house and it doesn't happen I also thought at first maybe he was going to get the collar to try and lead the dog in the house.. but the dog mouthed so the owner was maybe a bit nervy..
> 
> Im not saying this is what did happen..
> Im saying this is how it can be portrayed..
> ...


LMAO Yehhhh i was nervy of a 11 month Akita that i could have easily picked up and taken inside if i wanted to LOL

Sorry if me playing with my dog is upsetting your sensibilities but i will play with him how i please.

One more thing, i would never allow strange kids to approach my dog..not because he would hurt them..he is very well socialised but incase kids try hurting him.

I shall continue to make vids of anything i want..if that upsets you then dont watch my vids


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I have never seen the videos before but I have to say if I saw anyone doing that in the park I'd tell them to pack it in, it seems more like tormenting to me and in one of them Sammy is warned by Lucky, of which you then carry on. You seemed to have taught them "yeah" means bite/mouth/nip - whatever you call it, and also the approach of a hand like that means to respond like that.. fair enough if you can stop it, but what if someone else was to do it? 

And the very fact that at the end of one of them you go "ow" in pain doesn't suggest you have control over it. 

My dogs have been taught not to mouth, and the one that can and will bite is the one that has been tormented, so much so that if I approach to hold his collar - even if it is to take it off in the house - I am at risk of getting bitten all because someone thought it was a good game to do what you're doing with your dogs - I didn't find it a very fun game tbh, I saw it as bad manners and a dog that has been tormented. 

Lucky's body language doesn't give off the play vibe either - but that may just be me. 

All I can say is, you have two powerful breeds, both are seen a lot in the papers, or used to be, both are feared and I'd be careful with what games you play with them out on the park..


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Also please take a look at these vids.. who tells there dog they are a good boy for biting there hand??
> 
> After watching these vids.. if your dog attacked a person.. I believe you will have signed its death warrant as you are training your dog to grab hands.. And there is nothing funny about an Akita grabbing a persons hand..


Indeed - those videos are really quite bad IMHO, encouraging mouthing like that is very misguided. It's the sort of thing I have found children doing without thinking about consequences.

Posting it on-line is just daft!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

And now we ask ourselves, why would anyone post a video of their dog biting them after being goaded and ignoring a command? They wouldn't unless they were an out and out chav. Process of elimination says to me - it was a game


----------



## frodos_electric_guitar (Nov 19, 2010)

An interesting thread! I'd never thought about it until now. The only attacks I tend to witness from the corgi are attack hugs.  I'm going to make a cuppa now and have a think!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

or maybe is an out and out chav then?!!!!

im sorry those videos show complete idiocy and lack of understanding in a dog owner and seems to me goading a dog into biting and saying yeah only makes them want to bite!

poor dogs!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Shrap said:


> And now we ask ourselves, why would anyone post a video of their dog biting them after being goaded and ignoring a command? They wouldn't unless they were an out and out chav. Process of elimination says to me - it was a game


I must be a cruel, demon of dog owner that is training up a PA dog by tormenting it to harrowing "yeh, yeh"commands lmao


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

My hubby, my ex, my brothers, my dad and all my male friends used to play with my dogs the same way as in that video. Guy thing maybe? I figured there was no way I was going to be able to teach Rupert to never put his teeth on human skin while people were actively encouraging him to do so so I taught him that play only happened when he had something in his mouth. Can't hold a toy and bite someone at the same time.

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/teachingbiteinhibition.pdf is pretty much the method I used with mine. Rather than simply teaching them from the start never to touch human skin with their teeth I gradually got them to mouth more and more softly.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> or maybe is an out and out chav then?!!!!
> 
> im sorry those videos show complete idiocy and lack of understanding in a dog owner and seems to me goading a dog into biting and saying yeah only makes them want to bite!
> 
> poor dogs!


although i dont know what else i would expect from someone keeping an entire male with an on season bitch laying next to each other in the same room!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

i don`t see what the problem is tbh , 5`s dogs look very well cared for , how he happens to want to train them is only for him to decide their his dogs , tho i`d never encourage it myself dogs should always be familiar with people stroking / playing around with their heads , whats the first thing the vet does upon seeing them  so it`s really essential that they aren`t teased in that sense.
as for lucky being in season around sammy , personally can`t see the problem nothings happened yet , so why keep beating this poor bloke round the head with it ??? trust me if anything was to happen i would be the first to be showing disapproval!!! those two dogs could do a damn lot worse where an owner is concerned!!!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

diablo said:


> i don`t see what the problem is tbh , 5`s dogs look very well cared for , how he happens to want to train them is only for him to decide their his dogs , tho i`d never encourage it myself dogs should always be familiar with people stroking / playing around with their heads , whats the first thing the vet does upon seeing them  so it`s really essential that they aren`t teased in that sense.
> as for lucky being in season around sammy , personally can`t see the problem nothings happened yet , so why keep beating this poor bloke round the head with it ??? trust me if anything was to happen i would be the first to be showing disapproval!!! those two dogs could do a damn lot worse where an owner is concerned!!!


Sammy has regularly been to the vets due to his allergies, and then he had the episode where he collapsed and had to stay the night at the vets. My vet has always complimented on how well behaved Sam is as he lets them do anything they want, from poking him to prodding him and going into his mouth. Makes me proud of my boy


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

to the op.

you say no child is allowed to touch your dogs but you have said in other threads that you allow them offlead, how can you control who touches them when offlead, a child could run up unseen and touch them, you have no control over that!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Malmum said:


> I would do the same as we did when Flynn and Marts had a fight, grab his collar and pull like hell! Mals aren't a latch on dog so they can be pulled apart with determination. Although apparently grabbing a collar is setting yourself up to get bitten as it's very near the face but I'd still do it.
> 
> Flynn wears a dogmatic head collar when out so even easier to stop him at least!


LOL- your dogs are generally near your face anyway they are so big!! :001_tt1:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> to the op.
> 
> you say no child is allowed to touch your dogs but you have said in other threads that you allow them offlead, how can you control who touches them when offlead, a child could run up unseen and touch them, you have no control over that!


i dont let Sam offlead. I have done in the past when the park is empty but not otherwise.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> i dont let Sam offlead. I have done in the past when the park is empty but not otherwise.


but you was doing the same with lucky too!

and a child could come in the park very quickly!


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

To answer the original question; "What Would You Do If Your Dog Attacked Another?", I would die of shock!!!

Bear has been attacked by just about every size of dog and has yet to even look like fighting back. I think I have managed to find the world's softest dog that happens to be bloody enormous. It's become a bit of a joke locally just how soft he is. 

Still, I wouldn't have him any other way.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> but you was doing the same with lucky too!
> 
> and a child could come in the park very quickly!


If a child can get close to your dog in a big empty open park without you noticing then you are not a very vigilant dog owner.. well unless the child is superfast, super silent and invisible.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> If a child can get close to your dog in a big empty open park without you noticing then you are not a very vigilant dog owner.. well unless the child is superfast, super silent and invisible.


You have just described most children.. :lol: its easier to keep an eye on dogs than children.. :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> If a child can get close to your dog in a big empty open park without you noticing then you are not a very vigilant dog owner.. well unless the child is superfast, super silent and invisible.


yes i know what a vigilant owner you are!!!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Magnus said:


> To answer the original question; "What Would You Do If Your Dog Attacked Another?", I would die of shock!!!
> 
> *Bear has been attacked by just about every size of dog and has yet to even look like fighting back.* I think I have managed to find the world's softest dog that happens to be bloody enormous. It's become a bit of a joke locally just how soft he is.
> 
> Still, I wouldn't have him any other way.


Are you sure he's not being bullied? :wink:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> *You have just described most children*.. :lol: its easier to keep an eye on dogs than children.. :lol:


Obviously you have not taken care of very many children. Thank god your not a child minder! lol


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Are you sure he's not being bullied? :wink:


He was bullied by a Yorkshire Terrier once which ran about 250 yards to hurl itself at Bear gnashing and snarling. It was hanging off Bear's chest for a good few minutes while he just sat there wagging his tail.

He's basically useless.....but great fun!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I think his attitude towards his dogs hand biting willbe the same as towards his dogs being together while in season....



> Yup and il deal with it when it happens.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Obviously you have not taken care of very many children. Thank god your not a child minder! lol


Oh Dear.. No Im just a Mother of two very lively boys that are the same as any other child .. They can get where you don't want them so quickly and quietly..  
I think one of the reasons Baby gates were invented..  to stop the little Ninha's escaping!!  :lol: 
Also Matey I was a riding instructor for a long time and used to teach Children all day.. Its as you get older you get less Ninja like as Your bones start creaking.. :lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Its as you get older you get less Ninja like as Your bones start creaking.. :lol:


Very true indeed!

It's a thoroughly pointless exercise trying to sneak up on anyone at all, including the hard of hearing! :wink:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Oh Dear.. No Im just a Mother of two


Oh dear indeed


----------



## Georgee (Sep 10, 2011)

Had to sit on my hands when reading this thread. Sorry rivers your real attitude toward dogs come across clearly in the videos.Actions speak louder than words as they say.
Feel sorry for you actually as your desire to show off has backfired! Your heart is probably in the right place but please listen to some of the very experienced and sensible owners here, do not mean me by the way!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Georgee said:


> Had to sit on my hands when reading this thread. Sorry rivers your real attitude toward dogs come across clearly in the videos.Actions speak louder than words as they say.
> Feel sorry for you actually as your desire to show off has backfired! Your heart is probably in the right place but please listen to some of the very experienced and sensible owners here, do not mean me by the way!


Yup, il put up some more vids later to show off even more


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Yup, il put up some more vids later to show off even more


I don't know if you get some sort of twisted pleasure from winding people up by posting videos/pictures with an element of 'up yours' behind most, or if you really are that misguided/ignorant you really don't believe any of the advice and warnings will happen to you.

Of course they are your dogs and you can do with them as you see fit but I really don't get why you ask for advice and then post controvertial videos/pictures dismissing the advice given. 

People take time out of their lives to offer you all manner of advice from feeding to behaviour and everything inbetween.

They do this because they care about dogs, they care about your dogs.

Most 'harsh' posts arise because people are concerned and this concern is fueled when you completely dismiss or blatantly go against the advice offered.

I geniunely hope for your dogs sake that it is mainly 'bravado' to get a reaction from a forum.

If Sammy did bite someone (by accident or otherwise) or if Lucky did get pregnant, it wouldn't be us that read your posts suffering, it would be your dogs.

Is gambling with how you raise them and keeping them together when Lucky's in season really worth the risk, just for a reaction from a forum full of strangers?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Rivers, I have no words for your stupidity. And now you are trying to get at MoM's parenting abilities? Grow up you silly man. Anybody can see that getting a man to goad your dog in the park, encouraging him to mouth you, getting nipped on the backside constantly, keeping entire male and female together etc etc etc IS IRRESPONSIBLE. The kind of owner i have seen you slag off.

I am so mad right now


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Well I've just read through the whole thread now and watched those videos and I have to say that it's pretty silly behaviour really.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Yup, il put up some more vids later to show off even more


Seriously, I sometimes wonder how old you are, my 12 year old daughter behaves with more maturity
I used to think you were just an inexperienced dog owner, now I think you go out to deliberately goad some people


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

You separate the dogs. 
Anyone who thinks their dog would never get into a fight is fooling themselves. Dogs are not angels, they are animals. Any animal will fight if stressed, cornered, taunted or if the resource it wants is valuable enough.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I will..
> here it is.. cause Hawksport has in no way on this forum.. said he agrees with how I or anyone else on here split up dogs fighting.. But you have told Hawksport he agrees with kicking throttling and sitting on.. ..
> 
> So you are again twisting and presuming/lying
> ...


That saved me multi quoting

Here's the result of the last one










That's a fight not handbags at 20 paces and anything that's going to stop dogs that are doing that to each other isn't going to be pleasant


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

fuzzymum said:


> Rivers, I have no words for your stupidity. And now you are trying to get at MoM's parenting abilities? Grow up you silly man. Anybody can see that getting a man to goad your dog in the park, encouraging him to mouth you, getting nipped on the backside constantly, keeping entire male and female together etc etc etc IS IRRESPONSIBLE. The kind of owner i have seen you slag off.
> 
> I am so mad right now


Dont Worry .. I have had spats with many on here been goaded before..

But most females will guard there kids with their lives.. Whether an animal or Human.. And is what I will say .. Is my 12 and 8 year old sons have more respect for all creatures great and small than this chap does.. and I am the lucky one here.
I have great dogs and great family and friends And I happily show my family and pets off.. 

Now re the spats.. I have had spats with many members infact right wars.. And I dont generally hold grudges I speak to people today..That I have had right ding dongs with...........But one thing you do *Not *do .. And that is *question the ability a mother has of looking after her kidsor taking the mickey out when you do not know their circumstances of the mother and her Children*.. In my eyes.. that is unforgivable..

So just so you all know for future reference.. to add to me being cruel to my dogs cause I did what I could to separate them.. Obviously I dont come across as a very good mum.. Why Thank you 5Rivers79.. xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Jesus HS that looks really nasty, may I ask if the poor dog was OK?


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

hawksport said:


> That saved me multi quoting
> 
> Here's the result of the last one
> 
> ...


Thats horrific , did the dog recover?


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Haven't read the whole thread through, but yes, I have done and would do anything to stop my dog if it started a fight.

The last time I've been in that sort of situation was several years ago with a relative's (now deceased) GSD male. He was offlead when he took a sudden dislike to one of the other farm dogs and grabbed the other dog by the neck. 

As Hawksport says, this was not "handbags at dawn" sort of stuff - this was a fight that would end up with one very dead dog. Luckily I had a cricket bat to hand, no need to embelish any further, but the two dogs were separated - the victim of the attack needed several stitches around his neck. It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

hawksport said:


> That saved me multi quoting
> 
> Here's the result of the last one
> 
> ...


A damn good example of why "Yup and il deal with it when it happens." is a ridiculous and dangerous attitude to have towards owning dogs.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> That saved me multi quoting
> 
> Here's the result of the last one
> 
> ...


Great timing.. Im just about to have tea.. 

That knocked me sick..

Sure I see the end of the breast bone and rib cage in there..


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Dont Worry .. I have had spats with many on here been goaded before..
> 
> But most females will guard there kids with their lives.. Whether an animal or Human.. And is what I will say .. Is my 12 and 8 year old sons have more respect for all creatures great and small than this chap does.. and I am the lucky one here.
> I have great dogs and great family and friends And I happily show my family and pets off..
> ...


Im guesing he doesnt have children or know mothers very well i he thinks its ok to question someones parenting, Just wait till one of his dogs bites a child because of his stupid behaviour. Wonder if he'll realise then what us mums would do


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Jesus HS that looks really nasty, may I ask if the poor dog was OK?





Set_Nights said:


> Thats horrific , did the dog recover?





momentofmadness said:


> Great timing.. Im just about to have tea..
> 
> That knocked me sick..
> 
> Sure I see the end of the breast bone and rib cage in there..


You can see her ribs, You could put your fist in the hole. That was about an hour after and you could smell the infection setting in. She was a very lucky dog, it just missed the artery that runs down her leg or she would of bled out on the way to the vets. As you can see there was hardly any blood and she made a good recovery
This is 10 days later


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG that was terrible, I have never seen an injury that bad


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

hawksport said:


> That saved me multi quoting
> 
> Here's the result of the last one
> 
> ...


That makes jax and opie's injuries look tame. They had to have cuts stapled but nothing like that.I think the worst ones were on opie's ears. He's lucky to have any left the way jax ragged them. Three times he had to be put under to have them repaired :-( even though I miss jax, I'm glad I don't have to worry about them kicking off at each again. Once the red mist descends between two male dobermanns you might as well book the appointment with the vets.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> You can see her ribs, You could put your fist in the hole. That was about an hour after and you could smell the infection setting in. She was a very lucky dog, it just missed the artery that runs down her leg or she would of bled out on the way to the vets. As you can see there was hardly any blood and she made a good recovery
> This is 10 days later


Wow what relief.. You could see in my arm when the dobe ripped it open.. you could see it all..

Took 6 weeks for mine to heal.. as in have a proper scab on it. The dog healed really well.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

tattoogirl73 said:


> That makes jax and opie's injuries look tame. They had to have cuts stapled but nothing like that.I think the worst ones were on opie's ears. He's lucky to have any left the way jax ragged them. Three times he had to be put under to have them repaired :-( even though I miss jax, I'm glad I don't have to worry about them kicking off at each again. Once the red mist descends between two male dobermanns you might as well book the appointment with the vets.


and the hospital


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

tattoogirl73 said:


> That makes jax and opie's injuries look tame. They had to have cuts stapled but nothing like that.I think the worst ones were on opie's ears. He's lucky to have any left the way jax ragged them. Three times he had to be put under to have them repaired :-( even though I miss jax, I'm glad I don't have to worry about them kicking off at each again. Once the red mist descends between two male dobermanns you might as well book the appointment with the vets.





hawksport said:


> and the hospital


Erm dobes dont suffer with red Mist. . Someone told me earlier???


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> January 19, 2012 13:04 - YouTube
> 
> 2 June 2011 16:18 - YouTube












No confusion and training consistant then eh


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

hawksport said:


> You can see her ribs, You could put your fist in the hole. That was about an hour after and you could smell the infection setting in. She was a very lucky dog, it just missed the artery that runs down her leg or she would of bled out on the way to the vets. As you can see there was hardly any blood and she made a good recovery
> This is 10 days later


how did this happen? I'm just nosey really x


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Glad she healed well! I was extremely lucky with Rupert in his encounter with the staffie. He came away with fairly minor injuries compared to what they could have been. The staffie wasn't so lucky. It clamped its jaws onto the loose skin and thick hair of Rupes chest/throat area and he clamped onto its rear end, picking it up and shaking it. Really did a number on it. I don't think I'm ever going to forget it. The fear and panic. All the blood, not being able to get them apart, the other owner screaming and screaming. Never mind trying to break the fight up nicely, it was a case of doing whatever the hell it took to stop one of them killing the other!

I found out later that the staffie had already killed another dog and was supposed to be leashed and muzzled. I knew the guy who owned him, he wasn't aware his girlfriend was taking the dog out and letting it off leash unmuzzled.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry but who gave you permission to use my videos without my consent? They are videos made by me and i hold the copyright to them. *You have not been given permission to put them on a forum without asking me first*.


Behave!

Its in the public domain, he/she is not using it for commercial gain, just to point out how silly you are being by doing that


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You can see her ribs, You could put your fist in the hole. That was about an hour after and you could smell the infection setting in. She was a very lucky dog, it just missed the artery that runs down her leg or she would of bled out on the way to the vets. As you can see there was hardly any blood and she made a good recovery
> This is 10 days later


Wow, nice stitching job!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

fuzzymum said:


> how did this happen? I'm just nosey really x


A dog and a bitch that had lived together for 2 years from the dog being 8 weeks old with never a cross word between them, although he could be a bit iffy with other males. The dog just nailed her with no warning and for no apparent reason. He was given a health check the next day and the vet could find nothing that might of caused it


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

hawksport said:


> A dog and a bitch that had lived together for 2 years from the dog being 8 weeks old with never a cross word between them, although he could be a bit iffy with other males. The dog just nailed her with no warning and for no apparent reason. He was given a health check the next day and the vet could find nothing that might of caused it


It just goes to show, doesn't it? Even though they had been fine for 2 years, dogs are still animals, and will act accordingly. Glad to hear she made a full recovery. Did they end up living together again? x


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

hawksport said:


>


O M F G 

I thought for a minute you had a photo of my wife :nonod:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Paganman said:


> O M F G
> 
> I thought for a minute you had a photo of my wife :nonod:


EWWWWwwwww WAAAAY too much info  :001_tongue:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

fuzzymum said:


> It just goes to show, doesn't it? Even though they had been fine for 2 years, dogs are still animals, and will act accordingly. Glad to hear she made a full recovery. Did they end up living together again? x


It does and all the training in the world doesn't alter the fact that it is an animal with it's own mind.
There were kids in the house so risking that happening again around them was to risky. He was rehomed to someone his owner knew who knew his history and was in a position to keep him safely


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> I have no problem with people seeing my videos and commenting on them on youtube. What i do have a problem with is my videos being used on another site without my permission, which is copyright infringement.


:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t: :lol:

I know exactly what i would do in said situation........i would let vegas eat the dog and then the owner..then take a slow walk home as he doesnt like to run about on a full belly :w00t:

Poppy and vegas often fight...poor vey dont stand a chance :nonod:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

hawksport said:


> It does and all the training in the world doesn't alter the fact that it is an animal with it's own mind.
> There were kids in the house so risking that happening again around them was to risky. He was rehomed to someone his owner knew who knew his history and was in a position to keep him safely


yep, better to be safe than sorry. if we didn't have oh's mam we could have kept the boys separate, but living with a seventy two year old with dementia made that impossible. we were just lucky that they never kicked off when she was in the room. to be honest, it's a shame about her dementia because she used to breed and show gsds years ago, and all her dogs were fantasically trained. she would have been a big help with my two.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Its oh so quiet......


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> EWWWWwwwww WAAAAY too much info  :001_tongue:


Yeesh, I didn't even think of it, erm, like that until you posted, now I need eye bleach, badly:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Yeesh, I didn't even think of it, erm, like that until you posted, now I need eye bleach, badly:


Your bottom siggy is awesome..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Your bottom siggy is awesome..


Woohooooo! Thankyou for admiring my bottom:w00t:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Woohooooo! Thankyou for admiring my bottom:w00t:


Couldn't think of a come back for that.. :lol:


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Couldn't think of a come back for that.. :lol:


I could but I wont :001_tongue:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Paganman said:


> I could but I wont :001_tongue:


hahah I had one.. but not for the Forum..


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> hahah I had one.. but not for the Forum..


PM it to me me 

Simply's bottom........ Discuss


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Paganman said:


> PM it to me me
> 
> Simply's bottom........ Discuss


Hahah No.. have you seen the size of her..............................Dog.. Bob..


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Hahah No.. have you seen the size of her..............................Dog.. Bob..


Yeah I did when I was looking through her bedroom window 

BIG bob is huge


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

My dad was walking Charlie and he got into a fight with a Staff. Charlie was on a flexi lead and I dont believe Dad listened to me when I said, if a dog approaches keep Charlie on a SHORT line...But Candice nags and worries to much...

They both got tangled up and were fighting and the other dogs owner came over and started whacking them both with a ball wanger. My dad stuck his hand in the middle to try and untangle them and got bitten.

My sister saw from the window (it was outside our house whilst I was working) and went down and separated them. I dont know how.

When my 2 have fought its so hard to get them as they are so fast and small I cant grab them. All the times I have just gone in and grabbed them and pulled them out. 


xxx


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I would be really shocked if murphy attacked another dog , but if he did I can honestly say I would have no idea what to do probably just start screaming and crying and trying to pull him off :blush:

I have only ever witnessed one full on dog fight when I was younger I cried then , someone poured a bag of flour over them (it was obviously in the house) and some of it must of gone up their noses or in their eyes because it made them let go of each other long enough to seperate them , there was blood everywhere but thankfully only minor wounds :crying:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Paganman said:


> Yeah I did when I was looking through her bedroom window
> 
> BIG bob is huge


OMG, I can totally explain the nun, the sheep & the blow-up drag queen


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Only seen 2 fights and they were between meg and frey. First one was in my nanas dining room, i didnt notice anything that had started it and i was carrying a massive stack of horse and hound mags, the noise they made when they started fighting made me jump, they were right under my feet and i dropped the stack of mags on them and they stopped. The second time my mum was sat on the sofa with them, one each side when the suddenly went for one another over her. I wasnt thinking of the dogs at that time, just my mums safety and tried pulling them off her. Got a very nasty bite for that one but when i did get bit the fight just suddenly stopped. 

Meg was booked into be spayed a week later and they never fought again.

As to what i would do if my dogs attacked another dog, what ever felt right in that situation, i know for definite that i wont be putting my hands near their mouths.

P.s rivers im starting to think you are one of the chavs that frequent the area where i live (i live in a place called chaddesden so we call the chadites) your going to get a mahoosive kick up the ar*e when you extremely well behaved sammy does bite someone or when poor lucky does get caught, seriously grow up you fool.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry but who gave you permission to use my videos without my consent? They are videos made by me and i hold the copyright to them. You have not been given permission to put them on a forum without asking me first.


You gave every youtube user a limited licence to use your video

Youtube TOS states the following -

You also hereby grant each user of the Service a non-exclusive license to access your Content through the Service, and to use, reproduce, distribute, display and perform such Content as permitted through the functionality of the Service and under these Terms of Service. ~~ [youTube TOS part 6C]

Many thanks to Ian for this very useful information.

This clearly states that the owner of the video grants you a limited license to embed the video simply by leaving the embed option on (which is part of the functionality of the youTube Service).


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> OMG, I can totally explain the nun, the sheep & the blow-up drag queen


Will you stop taking this thread off topic trying to lure me into your den with stoties of kink


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

hawksport said:


> You gave every youtube user a limited licence to use your video
> 
> Youtube TOS states the following -
> 
> ...


So there :001_tongue:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

tashax said:


> Only seen 2 fights and they were between meg and frey. First one was in my nanas dining room, i didnt notice anything that had started it and i was carrying a massive stack of horse and hound mags, the noise they made when they started fighting made me jump, they were right under my feet and i dropped the stack of mags on them and they stopped. The second time my mum was sat on the sofa with them, one each side when the suddenly went for one another over her. I wasnt thinking of the dogs at that time, just my mums safety and tried pulling them off her. Got a very nasty bite for that one but when i did get bit the fight just suddenly stopped.
> 
> Meg was booked into be spayed a week later and they never fought again.
> 
> ...


I've not heard anyone say Chadites since I stopped working in Allenton


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Before the storm..












Dobe a puppy here..









Not enough nice pics on this thread..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

By the way it wasn't training that made them go into the down.. It was there choice.. :lol: NoT!










Loloppy puppy..


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I've not heard anyone say Chadites since I stopped working in Allenton


Ohhh if you were working in allenton then you may have also herd of A1 :lol: and Atown haha


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I knew all the A1 and the BCT very well.


----------



## Georgee (Sep 10, 2011)

So after the insults I got on here for suggesting this owner was immature and irresponsible now ever one is agreeing!!? wow this is a strange form ;-) and where has the fan club gone ?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Georgee said:


> So after the insults I got on here for suggesting this owner was immature and irresponsible now ever one is agreeing!!? wow this is a strange form ;-) and where has the fan club gone ?


Lol, the ones who agreed with you just weren't around at the time


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Georgee said:


> So after the insults I got on here for suggesting this owner was immature and irresponsible now ever one is agreeing!!? wow this is a strange form ;-) and where has the fan club gone ?


Fan clubs on forums are fickle things


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I have just realized what a complete prat he is.

Hawksport i used to live in sunnyhill just off browning circle. Do you live in derby??


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Georgee said:


> So after the insults I got on here for suggesting this owner was immature and irresponsible now ever one is agreeing!!? wow this is a strange form ;-) and where has the fan club gone ?


Sadly it seems many members have picked up on issues ie/ him not parting his entire dogs ect but were either not around to say how they felt or were worried about offending.

I don't really care if I offend, the health of a dog (in this case the poor bitch being left in a position where a accident could happen) out weighs any human needs for acceptance.

Giving advice nicely is one thing but when its batted back in your face with a "nah,nah,nah,nah,nah" type thread just gets my back up. Even more so after so many members gave good knowledgeable advice.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

tashax said:


> I have just realized what a complete prat he is.
> 
> Hawksport i used to live in sunnyhill just off browning circle. Do you live in derby??


I'm just up the A52 in Sandiacre


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I'm just up the A52 in Sandiacre


I read that as sandiarse then.. and immediately thought we were back on to SS (simplysardonic)  :lol:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I, the fan club, was at Uni in the lab, then watching a dog training class..

So I'm terribly irresponsible for not keeping Dino and cassie completely separate when she was in season? Wow. 
And I'm also irresponsible for playing with Dino and allowing him to mouth me. Ah well. Guess I couldn't give a ****!
My dog is one of the best trained and most well balanced I've met. I think I'll scoot on out of this ridiculous conversation now.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

tattoogirl73 said:


> *If you have got two large breed dogs fighting, it will be physically impossible to split them up on your own.* You might be able to grab one by the legs but you can guarantee the other one will hang on. My oh is a very big strong bloke, and even together once my boys were adult sized we couldn't split them up. I think a & e knew my oh by sight by the time we rehomed jax :-(


With respect, experience tells me that I have to strongly disagree.

Bringinging a Dog fight to a quick and successful end without injury to yourself or the animals involved has no relataion to the size of a person. 
It does, however, have everything to do with that person's technique and confidence.

I'm 5' 6". I weigh approximately 65/68 kilos, Oscar weighs around 75kilos + and many of his kind often size up slightly larger.

If you had taken the time to read my posts #27 and #41 in the following thread;

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/217725-so-curious-now-re-dog-fights.html

I doubt that you would have made such an assumption, unless of course you wanted to accuse someone of stretching a truth? :huh:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Georgee said:


> So after the insults I got on here for suggesting this owner was immature and irresponsible now ever one is agreeing!!? wow this is a strange form ;-) and where has the fan club gone ?


If it's any comfort I always had a vibe......


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> If it's any comfort I always had a vibe......


I prefer a stimulator


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I prefer a stimulator


I KNEW once I posted that & reread it that it could possibly be taken 2 ways
but only if its a double ended one


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I KNEW once I posted that & reread it that it could possibly be taken 2 ways
> but only if its a double ended one


thats your dirty mind thats why  perv :frown:


----------



## StaffsRmisunderstood (Feb 2, 2012)

i have been told that the best thing to do in a dog fight to not only stop the fight but also to protect yourself from becoming the target of the attacker, is to throw either ur coat or jumper etc over the dog that is attacking as it will then take out its agresion on the piece of clothing givin the owner of the attacking dog chance to put it on a lead or watever or for the owner of the dog who is being attacked to get there dog away from the attacker... also i got told that for dogs such as my staff u shud grab there neck to stop them mauling but do not try and rip them off the other dog u shud hold them and stub there nose so they cant breath until they let go on there own acord as staffs and bull breeds have lock jaw... any other dog ive been told to hit the attacker as hard as u can at the base of the tail nearest the botom?? :confused1: ... in the event of a fight i feel i would panic and not no wat to do if im honest :scared:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

after numerous complaintss about personal insults etc on this thread I am closing it. If I get a chance I will see about going through it and see if what is left makes any sense what so ever....Jill


----------

